# Never be able to trust a f*r* again.



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

That's what the consultant told me ref one of the treatments for my prostate cancer. Basically all of them seemed to affect the exiting process of the body front and back with varying degrees of severity and time. Male pride bruised or what? but just getting cured was the decider.

So, madam and I have decided to remove it with keyhole surgery (not ourselves of course) in about 6 wks and be done with it.

Anyone else gone down this route?


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

Hampshireman said:


> That's what the consultant told me ref one of the treatments for my prostate cancer. Basically all of them seemed to affect the exiting process of the body front and back with varying degrees of severity and time. Male pride bruised or what? but just getting cured was the decider.
> 
> So, madam and I have decided to remove it with keyhole surgery (not ourselves of course) in about 6 wks and be done with it.
> 
> Anyone else gone down this route?


Approx 2 years ago my Father (aged 67) had his early diagnosed prostate cancer treated using a technique which inserts circa 40-50 radioactive 'seeds' into the prostate to kill the cancer cells (Brachytherapy I think...) via a localised dose of radiation. This was accompanied by hormone therapry to lower testosterone in order help reduce tumour growth post seed implantation.

To the best of my knowledge thus far, he has made a full recovery, with the post procedure side affects being largely limited to the need to urinate at regular intervals.

Of course, this is quite different to surgical removal of the offending gland. I remember seeing a chap on one of those medical TV shows who was left without much control over his bladder post prostate removal for the same condition. He was fitted with a device which prevented unwanted emptying of said bladder, which meant he had to manually release something in order to allow himself to urinate - all internal components - changed his life for the better.

Best of luck with your forthcoming treatment though, I hope it's a complete success!!


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I finished seven and a half weeks of radiotherapy 6 weeks ago. No real problems!
My PSA reading was around 13+....at last weeks after treatment check it is virtually 0!
I have a few friends with the same problem and depending on age and severity they all have had different treatments.
The service I received throughout has been outstanding from Addenbrooks and West Suffolk Hospitals.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Like Strod's Dad, I have had the brachytherapy procedure. I did not have to have any further treatment and after nearly 3 years of being radio active my PSA reading is 0.3. I understand that this procedure is a very expensive one.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I,m in the same age group. My worry would be ensuring that my "tackle" still works. Ongoing commitments and all that old chap!

C.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks strod, Ted, rowley and Clive.

Removal was recommended for my age 70 - in 2 weeks, on the basis that tackle usage is by agreement with madam, much less of an importance than lifestyle and being rid of the gland.

They would not do it for 50 to 60 age group apparently. I have spoken to two guys who had it done by the same surgeon, one 8 wks ago, the other a year back and both very content with the outcome.

When we were looking at treatments, the brachytherapy did appeal most of all, but we decided the other way.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Goodluck Derick hope it all goes well for you in the coming weeks.
The fullness of life is the most Important thing and to live it.
Let us know how you get on and we will be thinking of you. :wink: 
love Mavis and Ray


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks Mavis and Ray.


----------

